# aia



## roudoudou 43

*B*onjour,
j'apprends depuis peu le roumain et au point de vue grammatical je ne comprends pas ce que "aia" représente dans cette phrase ( mais je sais la traduire )*.*
Merci de m'aider*.

* învăţătoarea noastră nu ştie ce-i aia pisică


----------



## 1.Cassia

"aia" c'est la forme populaire de "aceea" (pronom demonstratif)
învăţătoarea noastră nu ştie ce-i aia pisică = invătătoarea noastra nu stie ce-i o pisică  
C'est la même chose avec le pronom demonstratif ou l'article indefini "o".
"ce-i aia" c'est une expression plutôt populaire.

J'espère avoir aidé.
Je vous en prie de corriger mes erreurs.


----------



## Mani23

Buna ziua tuturor,

Functiuneaza 'aia' si cu un cuvânt masculin ? De exemplu : nu stie ce-i aia motan ?
Sau se foloseste numai cu cele feminine ?




1.Cassia said:


> C'est la même chose avec le pronom démonstratif ou l'article indéfini "o".
> Je vous en prie de corriger mes erreurs.



Aici e vorba de verb 'prier de', se foloseste fara 'en', cu exceptie de 'je vous en prie', dar e o expresie inradacinata.


----------



## 1.Cassia

Nu, aceea e forma de feminin.
Pentru masculin: "nu stie ce-i ăla motan"
Plural  feminin: nu stie ce-s (ce sunt) alea pisici
Plural masculin: nu stie ce-s (ce sunt) ăia motani

Multumesc pentru corecturi si explicatii.


----------



## roudoudou 43

Merci à Cassia et Manie 23 de vos réponses.
Pour Manie 23: on dirait: j'espère vous avoir aidé / je vous remercie de corriger mes erreurs
J'aimerais parler roumain aussi bien que vous parlez français !
 Vorbesc numai un pic ; învàt abia acum româneste. Multumesc !


----------



## simonasidorin

J'essaye de traduire AIA , Je crois que c'est CELA mais d'une facon populaire comme VOILA vs V'LA ou quelque chose comme ca !Je ne peux pas le traduire en francais......mais je le sais !Felicitations pour votre effort Roudoudou ! Scrieți bine româneste !


----------



## roudoudou 43

*M*erci Simonasidorin de cette réponse; depuis ma demande, j'ai évolué dans mon apprentissage et c'est tout à fait ça !
*S*unt de acord cu tine,
multumesc.


----------

